# Tour California Viewing : Mt. Baldy Stage



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have specific information on how to get to a viewpoint for the steep sections of the Mt Baldy stage of the Tour of California? Where to drive to, where to park, etc. I'm not riding the route, but would like to see some of the climbing action.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

We've parked at the intersection of Glendora Ridge Road and Mt Baldy road, below the village. After the riders went out on GRR, we rode up to the ski lifts on the route. There's enough time to get up for a viewing spot. The steep switchbacks make for good viewing but they'll be crowded so arrive early.


----------



## Jetlau3 (Feb 5, 2015)

How early will people start getting there this year? When do you suggest arriving to get a parking spot?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Three years ago I parked at the end of Glendora ridge road. I'd been forbidden by organizers to park further upwards. I was also told it was forbidden to park anywhere near the ski lifts north of the village. I didn't want to also bring my bike so once the peloton passed the first time I made the hike up to the finish line. Its the steepest part of the stage. I noticed so many had driven up and parked alongside the road. Something I thought was forbidden. I watched the conclusion of the stage then made the long hike back to my car on GRR. To my dismay, I was the only one who heeded the warning regarding parking upwards on the hill. After the stage I watched as hundreds of cyclists rode their bikes down the hill, followed soon afterwards by team buses then spectator cars. I foolishly walked down and was soon the only one left on the hill walking to my car parked several miles down on GRR. This time ill be following the crowd. Not sure where I'll watch from this year. I'll also be in Big Bear for the time trial stage on Friday.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

the race starts at 11:45am and finishes around 3:30. So there's a pretty big window for arriving, but I'd get up there as early as possible to avoid getting crowded out.

AMGEN Tour of California :: Stage 7 - Ontario to Mt. Baldy


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anybody knows where are the feeding stations for the riders?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

wow. The Big Bear TT was cancelled and moved to Santa Clarita due to weather concerns. Welcome to CA in May!


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

So what happened to rule #5?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I remember when the TOC was originally scheduled on February. It was moved to the month of May to avoid the snow! My Baldy is above 5000' so it too could potentially be affected by the same snow fall


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

souvenir cap from the Stage That Wasn't


----------

